# What breed is this?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I was told that this was a Rhode Island Red nut she looks a little tall any ideas?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That looks more like a roo then a hen to me and maybe a RR x with something else not sure.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I was going to say... hens don't normally have green feathering (at least I've never seen it) or enormous feet (maybe sometimes.) but who knows.... I would say it's not a RIR... The feathers are not all the same color and look black?? If it has RIR in it at all I'd say it's a cross... with very masculine features!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks just like the RIR we watch over did a few months ago! Tall! All legs and nothing else! Now he has def hit maturity! One day his crown just tripled in size! I have felt he was a rir cross for months due to the white he has but owner says no.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to tell you this, but that's a RIR rooster.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

We think she's a hen cause my Roos always trying to mount her soo hoping lol


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

My impression is roo...question: is it squatting for the Roos you have, or is it trying to get away?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

You can tell by the saddle and tail feathers. I had a Marans rooster that my older White Leghorn roosters would try and breed. He tried to get away, but they would chase him down. I ended up having to seperate them.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

It's a dominance thing, the older roos want to teach him to be subordinate before he gets big and strong enough to challenge them.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a really flighty chicken so she runs from all the chickens and has not tried to mount or anything


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

She's flighty so she runs away from everything including chickens she's not crowing or mounting soo


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks to be a rir rooster about 4 months old should be seeing some nubs for spurs soon


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

When I had two roosters (a really dominant one and an insanely submissive one) I thought the submissive one was a hen for the longest time... He didn't crow or mount any hens until long after I got rid of the dominant rooster! (Shame too - I was hoping he'd stay silent. haha.) I still think you have a rooster but if it pops out an egg then I'll resign my opinion.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> When I had two roosters (a really dominant one and an insanely submissive one) I thought the submissive one was a hen for the longest time... He didn't crow or mount any hens until long after I got rid of the dominant rooster! (Shame too - I was hoping he'd stay silent. haha.) I still think you have a rooster but if it pops out an egg then I'll resign my opinion.


Yeah ha hopefully! I got 3 from the same person I was so upset to find two of them are probably Roos


----------

